# Hitch Mounted Crate Carrier?



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am looking for something I can use to carry a wire crate on the back of a truck. I can carry one inside behind the drivers seat but it is really a hassle and limits everything else.

Every basket is about 20 x 60 but I think I would have to carry the crate flat. I would actually rather have it vertical near the back of the truck than sticking way out behind. Hard enough to back up a truck with the side mirrors only without stuff sticking way out.

So here is the need:

Hitch mount Carry crate for trip, set up crate in motel room when I get there.

Either remove carrier or fold it but if folding carrier how much of a hassle? Normally I am with the dog in and out of the back of the truck in his travel crates. I could see routine use for the righ hitch mounted gizmo (bales of hay, bags of stuff, coolers, tent, etc....but I don't want it in way when not using)

Just now starting to think about this. The truck tailgate presents some unique challenges. I rarely drive so far I have to stop to break the dog on the way.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We have something like this..24x60 Folding Cargo Carrier for 2" Trailer Hitches - Steel - 500 lbs..this is the website..(not where ours came from)...http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier..since it folds up you may be able to strap your folded crate on the inside, but have the availability to also use it open...sorry, the link is working...but if you google you can find it...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I wonder about THIS it is sure light enough

Amazon.com: Boone Course Cargo Carrier Luggage and 2 in. Golf Case Carrier Hitch: Home & Kitchen


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

That looks like it would work for a collapsed kennel, but the usage might be limited. We've carried full coolers, firewood, tents,chairs etc on ours. We just keep it in the garage when we don't need it..


----------

